# Rodney White



## pcon (Oct 25, 2003)

I wanted to ask everyone what they think of Rodney White and why he is not getting to play much(as much) beside the Anthony factor. Does it look like he will be unprotected in the expansion draft?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

If the Nuggets don't pic up the option of his contract, he will become an unrestricted Free-Agent at the end of the season. At least that's what I know. If anybody has more news on that topic feel free to share it. Thanks!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

If he is a free agent he can't be drafted in the expansion


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

I used to play aau ball with rodney when he lived in new jersey....I hope he does well in the NBA but his work ethic wasnt the greatest and sometime his attitude got the best of him


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

There was an article in the POst about White going to NY with O. Harrington going to TOronto, and Mo Pete going to Denver. 

Can't see why Toronto wouldn't just do a straight up for Rodney White, if that were the case.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is the only reason why I think expansion is good in this instance. Because some teams have a lot of talent on their team, or some have some young guys that could be had. Someone like Rodney White might excel on the Bobcats because he would get 30 minutes per game.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

Roney White is a very athletic player i think we will be seeing more of him in the future.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

He's been athletic since the day he was drafted. He's just never turned into anything more than that.

Dumars gave him to Denver for Don Reid. That's how bad he was.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He has alot of skill form what I have seen and I don't understand why he can't get any pt.


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

The Nuggest won without him... Nuff said.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

The reason he doesn't get any playing time is because Bzdelik doesn't like him. He actually got minutes tonight and scored twelve points, three assists, and two blocks in fifteen minutes. Why they don't play him more is beyond me.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why does this happen to him it was the same in Detroit,


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

If he becomes a bit quicker he can be a super SG. He is better suited 4 the SF but there's alredy Melo... Anyway I think he could be the Denver SG of the future


----------

